

Summer of Startups: 10 Startups to Graduate from Finland’s 1st Startup School - ramine
http://aaltoes.com/2010/08/summer-of-startups-10-startups-to-graduate-from-finland%E2%80%99s-first-ever-incubator-internship/

======
ramine
Disclaimer: I'm the main coach of the program

